# Neapolitan: che t'aggia di?



## hamoc

*H*o trovato quella frase nella canzone " che t'aggia di, che t'aggia fai?" e non ho capito il suo significato? 
Potete spiegamela?


----------



## gabrigabri

Ciao, è dialetto napoletano.

Che ti devo dire, che di devo fare

(non fai, fa')


----------



## hamoc

Ciao gabri, grazie tante. 
il dialetto veramente difficile per chi studia l'italiano come noi ^^


----------



## london calling

hamoc said:


> Ciao gabri, grazie tante.
> il dialetto veramente difficile per chi studia l'italiano come noi ^^


Scusa, ma hai scritto che la tua lingua madre è l'italiano....!
Lavoro a Napoli: questa frase la sento cento volte al giorni e vuol dire "che ti devo dire?", come ha detto gabrigabri.


----------



## Trucida

Ciao,

come diceva gabrigabri, vuol dire "che ti devo dire" ed è una frase che viene di solito usata per esprimere rassegnazione. Ad esempio: 
"Come va con la gamba?"
"Che ti devo dire, sempre uguale."


----------



## sabbia3

Devo correggervi ...quel dialetto è pugliese e probabilmente,per la precisione,è foggiano.
Nel dialetto napoletano è più usato dire: "che t'aggia dicere"


----------



## pizzi

Azzardo: avendo vissuto in Puglia, mi è sembrato che la forma corrente sia _che t'agg'ha ddì_. Questo almeno ai miei timpani. Chiedo conferma o smentita


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Pizz . Ora se capisco bene, in Puglia si pronuncerebbe _che'ta*gga*'ddì_ invece di_ che'ta*ggia*'ddì_? 
(non capisco la "h" nel _agg'ha_)


----------



## pizzi

Ciao fran . Restingi al Salento, e al fatto che non sono di dialetto-madre , e mi scuso con gli autoctoni per l'interpretazione .

Io l'ho inteso così: _ce_ (*che*) _t' _(*ti*, a te) _aggi_(_u/o_ afono) [dev(o), *ho*] _a/ha_ (*da*, anche rafforzativo di volontà) _ddi_ (forma tronca di *dire*).


----------



## Necsus

sabbia3 said:


> Nel dialetto napoletano è più usato dire: "che t'aggia dicere"


Ciao e benvenuto/a! Che io sappia, in napoletano è "che t'aggi(o) *a* dicere". La preposizione non viene omessa.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Dunque, l' "analisi" dovrebbe essere: "che ti ho (d)a dire?"  /ketaddʒad'di/.
Sulla provenienza esatta non mi pronuncio, ma mi sembra una sorta di pan-centromeridionale (ciao, Nec ). 
Cari saluti.
GS


----------



## francisgranada

Aggiungo, per curiosità, che nel testo della canzone _Lacreme Napulitane_ si trova questo:

... Che v'aggi''a dí? Si 'e figlie vónno 'a mamma ...

(_aggi''a_ sta per _aggi*o* *d*a_, per cui i due apostrofi)


----------



## giginho

pizzi said:


> Ciao fran . Restingi al Salento, e al fatto che non sono di dialetto-madre , e mi scuso con gli autoctoni per l'interpretazione .
> 
> Io l'ho inteso così: _ce_ (*che*) _t' _(*ti*, a te) _aggi_(_u/o_ afono) [dev(o), *ho*] _a/ha_ (*da*, anche rafforzativo di volontà) _ddi_ (forma tronca di *dire*).



Pizzi, ma comu è ca tie cunti in salentinu?

posso solo aggiungere a quanto dici tu che in salentino "aggi*u*" prevede sempre la "u" finale che si pronuncia, a quanto dicono i miei compari autoctoni!


----------



## london calling

sabbia3 said:


> Devo correggervi ...quel dialetto è pugliese e probabilmente,per la precisione,è foggiano.
> Nel dialetto napoletano è più usato dire: "che t'aggia dicere"


Non so se è foggiano, mi fido di voi ovviamente, ma a Napoli (e anche a Salerno, se è per questo)  si dice anche "che t'aggia di". Sarà la forma contratta!


----------



## Montesacro

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Dunque, l' "analisi" dovrebbe essere: "che ti ho (d)a dire?" /ketaddʒad'di/.



Io credo che sia più  /ketaddʒa'*d*i/, oppure  /ke*tt*addʒa'*d*i/, cioè senza raddoppiamento sintattico della _d_.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Probabilissimo che abbia ragione tu.

GS


----------



## potolina

In realtà il raddoppiamento fonosintattico sia della t che della d (in questo caso) dipende dalle variazioni regionali, se non provinciali o strettamente locali  
Indi, avete ragione entrambi  Anche se, per quanto riguarda la canzone in questione, Montesacro ha fatto l'analisi giusta.
P


----------



## sabbia3

hamoc said:


> *H*o trovato quella frase nella canzone " che t'aggia di, che t'aggia fai?" e non ho capito il suo significato?
> Potete spiegamela?


Rispondendo a te, Hamoc.Nella canzone che tu hai citato,il dialetto è foggiano visto le origini dei genitori di Celentano.
Il significato è quello che giustamente ha detto Gabrigabri.



pizzi said:


> Azzardo: avendo vissuto in Puglia, mi è sembrato che la forma corrente sia _che t'agg'ha ddì_. Questo almeno ai miei timpani. Chiedo conferma o smentita


Ti ricordo che in Puglia il dialetto cambia da città a città. Il dialetto è foggiano visto le origini dei genitori di Celentano. I tuoi timpani forse hanno sentito il "tarantino"?


----------

